# Online Gobo Visualizer



## mattm (Feb 3, 2007)

I created a gobo visualizer that lets you simulate rotating gobos. You can add gel colors as well. It is free and currently has both Rosco's and Apollo's metal gobo catalogs as well as their gel catalogs.

http://design.cablepick.com/gobo

You can also save and email sessions. Here is an example:

http://design.cablepick.com/gobo/qQW3HYAzY

Matt McCormick
www.cablepick.com


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 3, 2007)

nifty.....


----------



## avkid (Feb 3, 2007)

Matt, very nice site!!


----------



## zac850 (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice site. That went into the bookmarks folder and shall be used enormously when productions roll around.

Thanks for making it!


----------



## DarSax (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow. Very cool--yet at the same time, froze my browser for about ~45secs (makes it very slow.)


But still, that's awesome.


----------



## mattm (Feb 4, 2007)

DarSax said:


> Wow. Very cool--yet at the same time, froze my browser for about ~45secs (makes it very slow.)
> But still, that's awesome.



Um, yeah, there is a lot of "stuff" going on in the background to make it all work. I have an older machine (P2 450mhz 128mb ram) that completely takes a dump when I load it. I have found that firefox works better than IE. I don't own a mac so I can't speak for how well it works on OSX.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome software! What a great teaching tool... and secretly for myself too. I immediately sent the link to all my designer friends. Thanks!!! 

I'm running it on my 600mhz "craptop" with only 128 megs of RAM, Win 2K, and Firefox. It runs just fine.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice. And welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## zac850 (Feb 4, 2007)

mattm said:


> I don't own a mac so I can't speak for how well it works on OSX.




On my MacBook Pro it runs just fine. Some sites Safari cracks up on and buttons don't work, but this site behaves as expected.

Nice coding!


----------



## ScaredOfHeightsLD (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats incredible, nice job!


----------



## avkid (Feb 4, 2007)

zac850 said:


> On my MacBook Pro it runs just fine. Some sites Safari cracks up on and buttons don't work, but this site behaves as expected.



I found Safari to be extremely clumsy and stopped using it a day after I got my MacBook Pro.


----------



## raeraeiam (Feb 5, 2007)

wow that is really cool..
and as someone who doesnt have much experience with rotators, this is going to make using them so much easier!!
thanks a lot!!


----------



## GRCHSCAW (Feb 19, 2007)

I like that web sit I think that I will use that a lot.


----------



## Dcdjdrew (Feb 19, 2007)

yes that is an intresting tool and i will no doubt uuse it frequently


----------



## mattm (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, one of you, who ever is in Utah, looked at all 2,059 gobo patterns that are in my database. That is a first.

I'm glad you all are enjoying the program. 

Matt McCormick
www.cablepick.com


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 19, 2007)

mattm said:


> Wow, one of you, who ever is in Utah, looked at all 2,059 gobo patterns that are in my database. That is a first.
> I'm glad you all are enjoying the program.
> Matt McCormick
> www.cablepick.com



WOW... somebody in Utah had a great week on your website. 

Again great work.


----------



## mattm (Feb 20, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> WOW... somebody in Utah had a great week on your website.



Week? Heck that was just today.


----------

